# Massive Emerald found in NC



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

RALEIGH, N.C. - An emerald so large it's being compared with the crown jewels of Russian empress Catherine the Great was pulled from a pit near corn rows at a North Carolina farm.
The nearly 65-carat emerald its finders are marketing by the name Carolina Emperor was pulled from a farm once so well known among treasure hunters that the owners charged $3 a day to shovel for small samples of the green stones. After the gem was cut and re-cut, the finished product was about one-fifth the weight of the original find, making it slightly larger than a U.S. quarter and about as heavy as a AA battery.
The emerald compares in size and quality to one surrounded by diamonds in a brooch once owned by Catherine the Great, who was empress in the 18th century, that Christie's auction house in New York sold in April for $1.65 million, said C.R. "Cap" Beesley, a New York gemologist who examined the stone.
While big, uncut crystals and even notable gem-quality emeralds have come from the community 50 miles northwest of Charlotte called Hiddenite, there has never been one so big it's worthy of an imperial treasury, Beesley said. 









​

​ "It is the largest cut emerald ever to be found in North America," Beesley said in a telephone interview from Myanmar, an Asian country rich in precious gems.
The discovery is a rarity for emeralds found not in the rich veins of South America and Asia but in North America, said Robert Simon, owner of Windsor Jewelers in Winston-Salem.
"Most of the stones that have come out have not been gem-quality that I would mount in jewelry," said Simon, who was part owner of a 7.85-carat, dime-sized emerald found in the same community in 1998 that has since been set in jewelry and sold to a private owner.
Terry Ledford, 53, found the roughly 2-inch-square chunk rimmed with spots of iron a year ago on a 200-acre farm owned by business partner Renn Adams, 90, and his siblings. The rural community of Hiddenite is named for a paler stone that resembles emerald.
"It was so dark in color that holding it up to the sun you couldn't even get the light to come through it," a quality that ensured an intense green hue once the stone was cut with facets that allowed light into the gem's core, Ledford said.
The North Carolina stone was cut to imitate the royal emerald, Ledford said. A museum and some private collectors interested in buying the emerald have been in contact, Ledford said.
Modeling an empress's emerald is likely to have less influence on the North Carolina stone's sale price than its clarity, color and cut, said Douglas Hucker, CEO of the http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100830/ap_on_re_us/us_carolina_emerald#American Gem Trade Association, a Dallas, Texas-based trade association for dealers in colored gems.
"A 65-carat cut emerald from North Carolina is a big, big stone," he said. But "once an emerald is cut, it's subject to the same type of market conditions that any emerald would be."
Emeralds are part of North Carolina's mineral claim to fame, though other places in the U.S. also are rich in gems. Maine mines have yielded aquamarine and amethyst, Montana bears sapphires, Idaho is known for star garnets, and Arkansas has diamonds. 


NC farm produces emerald shaped into massive gem - Yahoo! News

-------------------------
Sweeeet :roll:


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

thats almost fairy tale to me.
we see so much wrong,and we question so much nowadays about anything.
then,to read A story like this.it's a beautiful thing.
thanks for posting the glitter of emerald green in the realm of so much that is dark.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Woooo Hooooo Ima grab me $3,a shovel,and a bucket and go getta diggin!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

dixieland said:


> Woooo Hooooo Ima grab me $3,a shovel,and a bucket and go getta diggin!


you can be their in an hour or so,and be rich in 2,hehehe.they still got the emerald and gold diggin spots out Boone way from you.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Heck yeah!I wish it were as easy as that!lol

Maybe I'll take a vacation over to the Boone area this fall and getta diggin over there too!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

OOPS! i forgot about this post lol. No problem Will! It was a beautiful read to me, when i saw the pics i was amazed. Any light shed on this dark world is always welcomed 

....ROFL! Lisa you crazy girl!! :rofl:


----------

